# Playing in the snow



## catwoman (Dec 3, 2002)

Well, yesterday we got over 5 inches of snow. My kitties are indoor only so they were a little curious about all the white stuff they saw falling from the sky. We took a cookie sheet and filled it with snow and placed it in the middle of the living room!! This is the second time we've done this. It is so funny watching them explore. :lol: Each one would push the snow around and then shake their little paws because they were cold. It was soooo cute. They enjoyed themselves. Just wanted to share. Anyone else let their kitties play with the snow (the safe way)??? :wink:


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Cats are so funny in snow when they are not familiar with it. They are curious but can feel the cold on their paws. It's pretty funny to watch a chubby cat bound through powder snow that's slightly deeper than his belly-line. They suddenly learn to hop like rabbits. 

I should drag them outside for a winter photo-shoot, Max will just love that :roll:


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

My cat Lidia is a very curious cat. About a week ago we got some snow and we took her outside (she’s an indoor cat) and she loved it.  She would hop all around the yard and sniff the snow. My other kitty, Ben, rather sat in my arms while I stood in the yard :lol:


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Last winter we had quite alot of snow. My neighbours had gone to Australia so I was looking after their 2 cats. One morning their little Siamese cross jumped out of the cat flap to say hi and landed up to her neck in snow! The look on her face was so funny! :lol:


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I know this isn't a cat story, but I found it hilarious. And proof that chicken really are a little low in the brains area.

We had chickens at my parents place for a while during my teen years, and we always used to feed them stale bread as a treat. of course they would go all nuts and make these weird high-pitched, fast clucking noises cause they were excited. Anyway, in the wintertime of course they were shut up inside thier house, but when I brought them their feed in the morning of course I would track snow in... And they would go crazy thinking it was bread! They'd like gulp it down and shake their heads cause they were confused and it was cold.

Even funnier was the day I brough them food and they all got outside... They went CRAZY! It was like they were thinking "BREAD - BREAD EVERYWHERE!". And they kept sitting and standing and sitting and standing cause they didn't know why their feets were cold, and of course eating piles of snow and getting brain freeze.... It was awesome.


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Lexxie- Your Lidia sounds like my Sugar and Ben sounds like Twinkie. Hehe too bad I never get snow down here in Tx, otherwise they may be able to go out on the balcony and feel some snow. 

I'm still cracking up about the chicken story! It is very funny considering chicken aren't that bright


----------

